# Can't wake up from sleep

## indio

Trying to get my laptop to sleep and wake up correctly. Laptop-mode is enabled, but the machine never sleeps on its own (though it will turn off the screen). When I force it with pm-suspend or acpitool, the machine will sleep, but when I hit a key the system doesn't come back up. The power light goes back to "On", the drive spins up, but the screen stays off and it doesn't respond to network traffic.

I checked /var/log/pm-suspend.log, but all it has is:

```

Module /etc/laptop-mode/modules/* is not executable or is to be skipped.

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01laptop-mode resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub resume suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave resume suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave resume suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging resume suspend:

/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging resume suspend: success.

Wed Jul  3 15:31:37 PDT 2013: Finished.

```

Any ideas on how to fix this?

----------

## indio

Update: Fixed the networking problem, now it looks like the screen is the only thing that doesn't come on.

Followed advice here to get wifi up: http://fooninja.net/2010/09/02/how-to-fix-wifi-after-suspendresume-in-ubuntu/

----------

## Hu

Have you tried the standard sleep debugging steps?  What video driver do you use?  What kernel versions have you tried?

----------

## bandreabis

```
lspci
```

 should be useful.

----------

